

A cofounder please? Another Stanford Grad Student? - limeade

I am a grad student at Stanford looking for help building a startup. I have a working prototype and enthusiastic responses and a small amount of money. I just need a cofounder to get things going faster and to have someone to work with! I have been using lots of Python. Email me at jameschce@gmail.com.
======
andrewfong
I have a few Stanford friends. Do you have a link to your prototype, a
screenshot, or some sort of product description that I could forward to
people?

